# Helicopter fuel tanks



## Messerschmitt (19 Nov 2015)

www.9news.com/media/cinematic/video/75690006/helicopter-crash-renews-debate/


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Nov 2015)

Thanks now I will remember this everytime I fly in one of those which is fairly often.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (19 Nov 2015)

Then fly military, George.

Most military helicopters have the fire-retardant/fire-limitation fuel tanks.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Nov 2015)

When I was doing the review of the Galore mine (175 man camp run by helicopter) the helicopter I was in got stranded on a mountain top and we had to wait for an hour for weather to clear so we could get back to camp, that same copter crashed a week later. Next time I went up, stayed overnight, as the copter that was supposed to pick me up had crashed the day before near Alice Arm, killing 3. A good day flying there was a not great day everywhere else. Now I refuse to fly in helicopter in the Pacific NW between November to the beginning of April. 85% of the time you get up to the helipad and it will be to crappy to fly and if you do get off, you will quickly wish you hadn't.


----------

